
Jeff Bezos commits $10B to fight climate change - jbredeche
https://www.instagram.com/p/B8rWKFnnQ5c/?igshid=k4y4ee710mxm
======
RNeff
Simple first steps: Every worker that just uses a computer and a phone is
converted to a remote worker. Close down the huge energy wasting office towers
and eliminate commuting emissions. The famous 'build a HQ2 with 50,000 new
jobs is totally wrong. Build 50 offices across the country with 1000
employees. Build affordable housing next to new office buildings. Get rid of
all of the private jets moving people.

~~~
harryh
On a per capita basis those office towers are almost certainly more efficient
next to your smaller office buildings. In addition it's only in large dense
cities that public transportation (subways, busses, etc) has any hope of
competing against people commuting in their cars.

------
metalliqaz
I'm looking forward to reading about how his money will manage to get carbon
producers on the hook for the cost of their emissions, because that's the only
thing that is going to make any difference.

------
jpsalm
Why does Instagram touch my browser history and prevent me from using the back
button in my browser? Aren't they a big enough website to avoid resorting to
such anti-consumer tactics?

~~~
metalliqaz
back button works for me on Firefox

could be ublock origin, I dunno

